# Arrival times/ Local time?



## mercedeslove (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok I have a question which is probably going to make me sound like a moron. However, I am going to LA VIA the Builder in March. The train leaving Portland gets into LA at 9pm. Is that LA time, or my time here in the windy city? Same goes for the train getting into Portland is that Portland time or Chicago time?

Thanks


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2008)

All times are reported based upon what time zone the station is located in. So you would be departing Chicago on Central time and arrive into Portland on Pacific time. During the journey you will have to set your watch ahead by two hours, once when you cross into the Mountain time zone and then once again when you cross into the Pacific time zone.

The crews are usually pretty good about announcing the time zone changes, although many times the announcement will be to set your watch ahead before you go to sleep, since the crossing will occur in the middle of the night.


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure I had told my cousin the right time when she picks me up at the station in LA.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> Thanks, just wanted to make sure I had told my cousin the right time when she picks me up at the station in LA.


Since the train may well run late, I would highly advise her to either check the status of the train via the internet or by calling 1-800-872-7245. You'll be on train #11.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 30, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> Ok I have a question which is probably going to make me sound like a moron. However, I am going to LA VIA the Builder in March. The train leaving Portland gets into LA at 9pm. Is that LA time, or my time here in the windy city? Same goes for the train getting into Portland is that Portland time or Chicago time?
> Thanks


When in March is a question. We go from standard time to daylight savings time on March 9. Mercedeslove, if you're on the train from Portland during the time change there might adjustments. AlanB is right about scheduled times being local. Once I was riding Train 11, Coast Starlight, and your train to L.A., during a time change. The train sat for an hour at San Jose to compensate for the time change. Why that point was chosen I don't know, since the change had occurred hours, and several stops, earlier. Probably operational considerations. Just make sure that your time is synchronized with whoever is picking you up.


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> mercedeslove said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have a question which is probably going to make me sound like a moron. However, I am going to LA VIA the Builder in March. The train leaving Portland gets into LA at 9pm. Is that LA time, or my time here in the windy city? Same goes for the train getting into Portland is that Portland time or Chicago time?
> ...



I leave March 8th


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 30, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> I leave March 8th


You will lose an hour en route when the time shifts to daylight. With the Empire Builder it is possible that some of that hour will be made up.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 30, 2008)

So Mercedeslove, leaving on 8 March you'll be shifting from standard to daylight time right away. No worry about the Coast Starlight, since the change will have already been made.


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> So Mercedeslove, leaving on 8 March you'll be shifting from standard to daylight time right away. No worry about the Coast Starlight, since the change will have already been made.


sweet. I plan on being wide awake during the daylight hours, and have my macbook loaded with the sims 2 for when it gets dark and it's hard to see.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 30, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > So Mercedeslove, leaving on 8 March you'll be shifting from standard to daylight time right away. No worry about the Coast Starlight, since the change will have already been made.
> ...


Enjoy your trip! And we'd love to to see a report and maybe pics!


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 30, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> mercedeslove said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st999 said:
> ...



I have to get a new digi cam and I am working on trying to do that. I made small video clips last time with my MacBook, but it didn't work so well for pictures. But you can bet if I get a digi cam there will be pics. I have a bunch of 2 gig SD cards and a reader that I will be bringing with me. I am coming home on The Eagle so I will take a ton there.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jan 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> .....During the journey you will have to set your watch ahead by two hours, once when you cross into the Mountain time zone and then once again when you cross into the Pacific time zone.


*Alan, I believe the opposite is true going westbound. 10:00 am CT becomes 9:00am MT *


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2008)

JAChooChoo said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > .....During the journey you will have to set your watch ahead by two hours, once when you cross into the Mountain time zone and then once again when you cross into the Pacific time zone.
> ...


Oops, quite right. Sorry!


----------

